# Microwave



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

My microwave was on a recall list for being able to start itself and catch fire. Well, it did just that. It was great considering the appliance tech was standing right there. He was opening his little tool kit when the unit just started up and ran all on its own. Anyway, it burned up wires inside and the magnetron(?)

I need to replace it. Looking for advice on what is a good unit.
I was looking at this one Whirlpool

Or this one Dometic

*Or if anyone that has a 2002 28BHS can tell me what they have in theirs. I had the Samsung model MR5-492W*

Any sound advice would be appreciated. I really don't want to have to rework all the wood opening if at all possible.

By the way, Samsung was very nice about all of it. They sent me a check for the unit since they have nothing to replace it with. They really were helpful, don't see that much anymore from large companies.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd make sure it was rated for rv's. Appliances take quite a beating as you go down a rough road.


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah, I am trying to make sure I find one for RV use.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well I do not think that they do not want to share as much as they may not know. I honestly could not tell you what is my trailer without going out and looking at it. I have not had to replace one for so long I don't even know what they cost anymore.

Happy shopping and let us know what you get and how it works out.


----------

